

30C3: Streaming - bartman
http://streaming.media.ccc.de/

======
bartman
The 30th Chaos Communication Congress started today in Hamburg, Germany. All
talks are streamed live, here's a link to the schedule for today:
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/Fahrplan/schedule/0.html](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/Fahrplan/schedule/0.html)

Many talks are held in English, and most others are translated live (select
the "translated" stream).

A few interesting talks today are:

16:00 CET "07KINGSTON25 JAMAICA: MALARIA UPDATE Dispatches from Fort Meade"
about Chelsea Manning's trial
([http://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/Fahrplan/events/5634.html](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/Fahrplan/events/5634.html))

16:45 CET lasers in space
([http://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/Fahrplan/events/5311.html](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/Fahrplan/events/5311.html))

18:30 CET Long distance Quantum Communication
([http://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/Fahrplan/events/5536.html](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/Fahrplan/events/5536.html))

19:30 CET Keynote by Glen Greenwald
([http://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/Fahrplan/events/5622.html](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/Fahrplan/events/5622.html))

------
dz0ny
[http://webm.streaming.media.ccc.de:8000/saal1_native.webm](http://webm.streaming.media.ccc.de:8000/saal1_native.webm)
[http://webm.streaming.media.ccc.de:8000/saal2_native.webm](http://webm.streaming.media.ccc.de:8000/saal2_native.webm)
[http://webm.streaming.media.ccc.de:8000/saalg_native.webm](http://webm.streaming.media.ccc.de:8000/saalg_native.webm)
[http://webm.streaming.media.ccc.de:8000/saal6_native.webm](http://webm.streaming.media.ccc.de:8000/saal6_native.webm)

#noflash

------
Cyclenerd
Btw... events.ccc.de is offline. Here is a mirror:
[http://ccc.devsn.se/congress/2013/wiki/Main_Page](http://ccc.devsn.se/congress/2013/wiki/Main_Page)

------
Cyclenerd
Stream dumps from 30C3 already available: ftp://30c3.ex23.de/

